# Eingabe mit Sternchen verstecken



## johnjdoe (8. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ich habe folgende Funktion und würde gerne von euch wissen, ob jemand eine Möglichkeit sieht, die Login-Eingabe, die leider in Klartext erscheint mit z.B. Sternchen zu verstecken?


function login(){var t=prompt("Please login","");if(t!=null&&t!=""){document.getElementById("passwd").value=t;document.getElementById("login").submit();}}

Danke im voraus für jeden Tipp!


----------



## Tim C. (8. Dezember 2003)

Indem du in deinem HTML Formular einfach statt <input type="text" ...>, <input type="password" ...> verwendest.


----------



## johnjdoe (8. Dezember 2003)

Danke, das kannte ich schon. Ich brauche aber schon "type='hidden'". Zwei "types" kann ich doch nicht brauchen, oder?

Hier zur Info den komplette Code:

<form name="login" id="login" action="/" method="post" style="margin:0"><input type="hidden" name="login" value="true"><input type="hidden" name="selected" value="Home"><input type="hidden" name="passwd" id="passwd" value=""></form><a href="javascript:login()" class="login">

Gibt es eventuell eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. Dezember 2003)

Ich glaub, das musst du näher erläutern. In einem versteckten <input> erscheint nix im Klartext... weil garnix erscheint  ...wo sollen also die Sterne hin?


----------



## johnjdoe (8. Dezember 2003)

Die Javascript-Funktion "login()" siehe oben wird aufgerufen und die fordert zur Eingabe des Passworts auf. Leider im Klartext...


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. Dezember 2003)

Für den prompt wüsst ich da nix, wie man das bewerkstelligen könnte.

Du könntest dir nen kleines Popup basteln mit nem passwort-<input>, welches statt dem prompt kommt, oder das momentane hidden-Passwort-Feld in der Seite in ein password-Feld umwandeln. Selbiges machst du per CSS unsichtbar und lässt es beim Klick auf "Login" erscheinen.


----------



## johnjdoe (8. Dezember 2003)

Hm, hört sich ja in der Theorie nicht schlecht an, aber wie sähe es in der Praxis aus? Kannst du mir vielleicht konkreten Code liefern?


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. Dezember 2003)

Das würde z.B. das Feld beim Anklicken des Links erscheinen lassen:

```
<form name="login" id="login" action="/" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="login" value="true">
<input type="hidden" name="selected" value="Home">
<input type="password" name="passwd"value=""style="visibility:hidden">
</form>
<a href="#" onclick="if(!document.layers)
{document.login.passwd.style.visibility='visible';}
return false;"class="login">login</a>
```


----------



## johnjdoe (9. Dezember 2003)

Danke, werde ich mal probieren.


----------

